# Who do you aspire to be?



## idolizechristinasalgado (Mar 21, 2013)

Personality wise other than "confident"?


----------



## Sadok (Mar 9, 2013)

An empathic person , i'm feeling like i have lost my empathy which is something i wouldn't want because i've always wanted to understand and feel people's feelings to maintain a better connection with them.


----------



## Phalene (Feb 15, 2013)

Someone less afraid to tell others that they go too far.
Someone with more will power.


----------



## AnOnYmOuSgIrL101 (Apr 12, 2013)

Myself around everyone. I also aspire to become an author and do whatever I want to do, I don't want to end up unhappy or stuck in a boring job.


----------



## NoHeart (May 5, 2012)

Myself, free from all doubts, insecurities, irrational fears and alien thoughts.


----------



## Daveyboy (Jan 13, 2013)

idolizechristinasalgado said:


> Personality wise other than "confident"?


I am very comfortable with my personality..I'm nice, polite and caring..

The only change to aspire to would be able to show it..


----------



## ninjaslol (Aug 15, 2012)

AnOnYmOuSgIrL101 said:


> Myself around everyone.


^


----------



## Bohuw (Feb 1, 2013)

Im happy with my personality too I just don't want to be a coward.


----------



## peach123 (Dec 13, 2010)

Someone that is free of social anxiety and fear of socializing.


----------



## graymatter (Mar 31, 2011)

Happy, Healthy and Successful.

That's the short version anyways.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Brown bread.


----------



## GotAnxiety (Oct 14, 2011)

I aspire to be free.


----------



## Johng1986 (Apr 12, 2013)

approachable.


----------



## PaxBritannica (Dec 10, 2012)




----------



## enfield (Sep 4, 2010)

just like nominally coherent and thoughtful and kind.


----------



## jk3456 (Jun 23, 2010)

A stronger, wiser and more charismatic soldier.


----------



## O Range (Feb 11, 2013)

Someone ****ing interesting.


----------



## Mithun (Sep 25, 2008)

aspire to be a person who has a grip over life


----------



## CristianNC (Jun 24, 2012)

A version of myself without SA.


----------



## Donnie in the Dark (Mar 15, 2011)

Sadok said:


> An empathic person , i'm feeling like i have lost my empathy which is something i wouldn't want because i've always wanted to understand and feel people's feelings to maintain a better connection with them.


 Well I have seen a few of your posts recently and I think your empathy is still going strong :yes

And I agree that it is an important personality trait....... the most important maybe?


----------



## Donnie in the Dark (Mar 15, 2011)

Bohuw said:


> Im happy with my personality too I just don't want to be a coward.


 I feel the same. I quite like my personality generally, but yeah, I feel sometimes like a coward.


----------



## misspeachy (Aug 11, 2011)

Kind, happy, thoughtful, engaging, unique. + A little Cute on the side, lol!
I did a thread similar to this one... read if you wish.
http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f26/what-do-you-all-mostly-aspire-to-be-303601/


----------



## Jig210 (Jan 24, 2013)

A hero! I like helping people, makes me feel all warm and fuzzy inside. So I need to be more spontaneous!


----------



## radisto (Apr 14, 2013)

I have to learn to smile more and be less lazy.


----------



## ratbag (Aug 2, 2009)

Someone who can put others before myself.


----------



## ismell (Apr 22, 2013)

I aspire to be happy


----------



## neutrality24 (Feb 10, 2013)

I want to be myself, but without the extreme anxieties/stresses and the hot temper.


----------



## toughcase (Mar 16, 2013)

Someone with no self-hatred issues, secured and able to feel relaxed around humans.


----------



## xgodmetashogun (Apr 2, 2013)

NoHeart said:


> Myself, free from all doubts, insecurities, irrational fears and alien thoughts.


bingo,checkmate. I also want to be a billionaire..


----------



## snuggly time (Apr 18, 2013)

I aspire to be Ellen Degeneres, LOL! - Well maybe the straight British version. I just love her attitude


----------



## jvo (Apr 24, 2013)

I aspire to be someone with self control, emotional intelligence, sympathy and genuine happiness.


----------



## Sherbear (Apr 26, 2013)

I want to be someone who loves themself. Then maybe someone can love me...


----------



## Stayinsane (Apr 27, 2013)

Completely wholesome in every way, be the best version of me I can be and get everything I can out of life. To be happy, peaceful, healthy, wealthy, attractive, successful, powerful, respected and respectful, loved and loving.

Sometimes having a role model in mind helps and trying to imitate them, fake it till you make it. A few idea's: Hugh Jackman, Liam Neeson, David Beckham, Jason Statham, Daniel Craig, Johnny Depp, Robert Downey Jr., Jensen Ackles


----------



## enfield (Sep 4, 2010)

an adorable aspie :3


----------



## Fruitcake (Jan 19, 2012)

I'd like to have the personality that I have when I'm not insane and hurting myself, and also be really good at roller skating.


----------



## ForBrighterDays (Mar 2, 2013)

I'd like to be able to allow happiness into my life and actually believe I deserve it.


----------



## paul oakenfold (Jan 15, 2012)

actually...there are a lot of females that need to get ****ed....and loved of course...but man...soo many of them creeps me out.

why don't guys want these girls? 

they seem desperate......some one come fulfill their fantasies


----------



## Anyanka (Dec 18, 2012)

I aspire to be...










and to marry...


----------



## tristatejosh (Mar 10, 2013)

Being myself while still being a people person.


----------



## Ayvee (Jan 3, 2013)

Slightly more charismatic, able to be myself around people, without losing my empathy. A writer who isn`t afraid to tell people her opinions. Someone who can make a difference in this world for the better.


----------



## PositiveTornado (Apr 27, 2013)

I want to have a fresh clean haircut tomorrow, improve my self-respect [get well fitting clothes, lift and eat healthy food] Get the money to allow myslf to do all that. Tell my mind that I am worthy to be someone different. I think thats good.


----------

